

Blade Runner: Which predictions have come true? - auxbuss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18026277/

======
cleverjake
404ing for me. Looks like removing the trailing slash fixes it though

~~~
jacobwg
Yeah, same here, thanks for the fix.

Clickable (for those on mobile like me):
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18026277>

